# Millenium Jade and Silica Breath, the difference.



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I often get people who confuse the two, asking if mine is Jade.
But at the recent Skyline/GT-R day we had two R34s show up.

A rare time to see the two colours together and the difference is clear with the green tinge on the Nur.


----------



## BNR34Zed (Oct 7, 2012)

Awesome colours both, but I prefer the Millenium Jade of the NUR.


----------



## whitezilla (Feb 10, 2015)

Both cars look amazing and i love both colours.:bowdown1:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*Two for Tuesday*

Sparking silver & Millennium Jade.

Any other R34 'twosomes' ?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*Two more for Tuesday*

Millennium Jade & Sparkling silver.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*Duo for Tuo*

Bayside Blue & Yellow.


----------



## Steve_89 (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow...they are my favourite colours on the R34...that is a great comparison photo


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Bayside blue and Athletic Silver


----------

